# SPCA shuts down lowermainland Guppy Mill



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Well its about time, imagine a fish room with stacks and stacks of 5 and 10 gallon tanks filled with guppies. The operater was force feeding them baby brine shrimp 8-10 times a day, with weekly water changes. Tanks were overflowing with guppies and fry. We must put a stop to this madness, all for the sake of supplying lfs with guppies. We must put all guppy mills out of business, it is just plain cruelty to fish. If you have read my whole rant, I hope that you have figured out that it is a hoax, I have problems with my "P"s and my "G"s.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Not funny....I want my 2 minutes back.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

It took you two minutes to read?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

haha i thought it was humorous .


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Baaaaaad


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thought it was spam.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Thought it was spam.


Well, I honestly thought it was for real.

Tried a couple bettas in small containers before - never do that again. I think that is cruelty. I shrudder looking at them in those half empty little cups in the stores. But there is no other way of selling them, is there ? Put them in a big tank and they will fight to death ? May be big tanks with little cub holes.

Acquired a betta from a member and it looks so happy in a 25g by itself and a couple of ABNP. Going to the Fluval Edge in a day or so if the ABNP do OK in the new set up. 2/3 water from existing tanks, 1/3 new water. Just going with my intuition rather than testing for cycling  April tempted me with goldfish - they need the 25g


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

And the point of this thread is???? I don't get it or the humor maybe I am just getting old lol.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> It took you two minutes to read?


Nah, figure of speech.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually saw a SPCA officer with a notepad at Fraser Aquarium Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't find this funny at all. Puppy mills or "guppy mills" are no laughing matter. How could you find humour in the suffering of any kind of living being is beyond me!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Somebody close this thread please. Useless topic


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

pinhead said:


> I actually saw a SPCA officer with a notepad at Fraser Aquarium Wednesday afternoon!


What's the point of this comment in this thread?

Was this supposed to be funny like the original joke and you think that the SPCA showing up at someone's store possibly endangering his livelihoood is a funny thing, or are you saying that Fraser Aquarium runs a guppy mill which would mean that you should have some hard evidence that that is happening before you make an accusation on a public forum.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Enough already!!!!*

Mods "PLEASE" this is not funny and serves no useful purpose!!


----------

